# 

## bartekk

witam na mojej działce teren jest obnizony o około 0,70 m .
czy mogę go podniesc przed zgodą na budowe, czy musze wystapić o zgodę na podniesienie terenu

----------


## marek200

art 41 ust. Prawa budowlanego:
"Rozpoczęcie budowy następuje z chwilą podjęcia prac przygotowawczych na terenie budowy.
ust.2 Pracami przygotowawczymi są:
1) wytyczenie geodezyjne obiektów w terenie,
2) WYKONANIE NIWELACJI TERENU
3) zagospodarowanie terenu budowy wraz z budową tymczasowych obiektów,
4) wykonanie przyłączy do sieci infrastruktury technicznej na potrzeby budowy.
ust.3 Prace przygotowawcze mogą być wykonywane TYLKO na terenie objętym POZWOLENIEM NA BUDOWĘ lub ZGŁOSZENIEM.
Chyba wszystko jasne.
Pozdrawiam Marek

----------


## krzysztofh

Myślę, że Bartkowi chodziło o to, czy można podnieść wysokość terenu wogóle nikogo nie informując, czy należy uzyskać na to pozwolenie z gminy.

----------


## Ryszard1

Z tego co wiem NIE wolno tego robic bez uzgodnien,

----------


## bartekk

dzieki , czyli muszę poczekać na wydanie pozwolenia na budowę ,czy też muszę wystąpić oddzielnie o zgodę na podniesienie terenu, sąsiedzi są o duzo podwyższeni.

----------


## agnes

Mój sąsiad przed wydaniem pozwolenia ściągnął humus-ale dość dużo także w stosunku do naszej działki jest b.nisko.My natomiast podnosimy teren /oczywiście juz dawno mamy pozwolenie i mieszkamy w domu/ ponieważ działka jest nierówna. Zrobił również ogrodzenie .z tego co czytam raczej nie mógł tego robić przed wydaniem pozwolenia.Czy może mieć z tego powodu jakieś nieprzyjemności  urzędowe ? Wykarczował również teren.

----------


## Octavian

O ile się orientuję na mapach geodezyjnych są zaznaczone wysokości terenu - przynajmniej na mojej tak jest. Zwiększenie wysokości będzie oznaczało zmianę, która nie będzie się zgadzać z mapami - więc myślę że podwyższenie trzeba zgłosić. Ponadto podwyższenie terenu może mieć wpływ na sąsiednie nieruchomości - przepisy prawa sąsiedzkiego - głównie chodzi o ewentualne immisje.
pzdr
Hej

----------


## bartekk

wszystko by było ok gdyby nie to ze wszystkie działki były zaniżone i każdy je podnosił do poziomu drogi , więc chyba moge to zrobić bo to nikomu nie będzie przeszkadzało a u mnie w czasie opadów powstaje jezioro

----------


## marek200

Bartek.
W tej sytuacji oczywiście podniesienie terenu jest niezbędne. Ale jak sam widzisz niwelacja terenu wchodzi do grupy robót przygotowawczych, i wymaga uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Przejź się do powiatu i pogadaj z powiatowym inspektorem nadzoru budowlanego - wyjaśnij mu sytuację, a napewno cię wesprze. (w końcu tylko on może cię zkontrolować)
Pozdrawiam MArek

----------


## bartekk

zrobie to w poniedziałek z samego ranka zobaczymy co mi powiedza

----------


## sroka

Oczywiście wiesz, że fundamenty trzeba osadzić w gruncie rodzimym? Słyszałem o gościu, który sobie usypał taką górkę 2m, a potem musiał to ryć, żeby fundamenty zrobić  :Smile: .

Rafał

----------


## bartekk

wiesz Rafał ja potrzebuje pondniesc teren o pół metra

----------


## sroka

OK. Mi też tak wyjdzie, że mi się grunt podniesie +- 40cm (humus spod domku). Chodzi mi tylko o to, że fundament musi spełnić dwa warunki: 
-ze względu na nośność musi siedzieć w gruncie rodzimym, poniżej humusu,
-ze względu na przemarzanie musi być te 80-100cm (zależnie od regionu) pod powierzchnią gruntu docelowego.

Pewnie to wiesz, ale piszę dla pewności.

Rafał

----------


## Maco

chyba, że rozważysz monolityczną płytę fundamentową, wtedy ważny jest tylko pierwszy warunek nośności (płyta ma 20 cm grubości i może być "położona" na równi z poziomem gruntu).

----------


## emems

U nas podwyższanie terenu zaczęło się jeszcze grubo przed wydaniem pozwolenia na budowę (praktycznie jeszcze wtedy nic nie załatwialiśmy). Przyjechało wtedy ..dziesiąt wywrotek z ziemią a że teren był bardzo niski więc prawie nic nie było widać na sąsiedniej działce jest delikatny pagórek więc się troszeczkę zrównało. Pozwolenie dostaliśmy ! nadmienię że budujemy się na skraju miasta daleko za szosami komunikacyjnymi i głównymi węzłami instalacji wodnych i kanalizacyjnych. Grunt podnieśliśmy na ok 1 metr. Po nawiezieniu ziemi przyjechał Katepillar (chyba tak się pisze) i nam to wszystko rozsunął do gruntu rodzimego i nawet trochę głębiej. I na tym poziomie zaczęło się kopanie pod ławy fundamentowe a po ich wylaniu postawiliśmy szalunki na ściany fundamentowe. po zaizolowaniu i wylaniu fundamentów znowu przyjechał Katepillar i nam to wszystko obsypał ziemią nawiezioną i wyrównał teren. ;D

----------


## emems

To jeszcze ja 
nadmienię, że nawożenie ziemi uzgodniliśmy z projektantem projektu domu i kierownikiem budowy w jednej osobie i stwierdził że nie widzi przeszkód i że w Gminie uzgodnione !
Także nie taki diabeł straszny  :Evil: 
w Gminie nie gryzą tam też pracują ludzie i trzeba z nimi pogadać jak wyrażą zgodę na wcześniejsze niwelowanie terenu to Twoje szczęście (choć wbrew ustawie  :Wink2:  - przed wydaniem pozwolenia na budowę) jak nie da rady musisz czekać
Powodzenia w budowie

----------


## Gosc123

ojej... to straszne o czym piszecie... a jak teren byl bardzo pomieszany - gorki, dolki, calosc obnizona wzgledem  drogi, no... w najnizszej czesci powiedzmy o 1m, rosla ogromna trawa, nie mozna bylo wyczuc gdzie co jest. Dzialka jest rolna... przeciez musze te ziemniaki jakos zasadzic, nie?  :Wink2:  A to wszystko przed pozwoleniem... Jej, a teraz jak przyjdzie geodeta? Spusci manto, czy jak?

----------


## agnes

samo wyrównanie działki /dołów itp nierówności wcale nie musi się wiązać z podniesiem terenu,nie widzę przeszkód prawnych aby działkę wyrównać w celu uprawy ziemniaków przed wydaniem pozwolenia na budowę ,myślę iż gdybyś sie zwrócił z takim pytaniem w urzędzie po twoim wyjściu urzędnicy wybuchnęli by śmiechem  :Wink2:

----------


## Gosc123

... a ja bym wrócił i pośmiał się raze z nimi - wtedy już mozna  :Biggrin:  
Dzięki za pocieszenie.

----------


## viator01

Niektórzy trochę przesadzają z tą ostrożnością. Podnosić teren wolno jeśli nie powoduje to zmiany warunków wodnych (przez takie działanie nie zmienia się kierunku spływu wody). Najlepiej podnieść teren i od razu przygotować jakiś syatem odwadniający (mogą być zwykłe rowki) żeby sąsiedzi nie mieli uzasadnionych pretensji. Budowa ogrodzenia nie wymaga pozwolenia (ewentualnie zgłoszenia, jeśli ma być na granicy przy drodze). Prace niwelacyjne wykonują także rolnicy a nie słyszałem o pozwoleniu na uprawę ziemi.
I jeszcze jedno - odnośnie map - gdybym sugerował się tymi danymi (wysokość) to rzędna fundamentu wypadłaby na równi z gruntem (a zgodnie z warunkami pozwolenia wodnoprawnego miałem ją podnieść bo teren może być zalewowy  :Smile: )


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: viator01 dnia 2003-03-19 11:56 ]</font>

----------


## Gosc123

Viator, te ziemniaki przed pozwoleniem to taka przenosnia, zart taki, wiesz... to jest dzialka rolna, ale mozna na niej postawic dom, do czego uparcie daze...

----------


## Diana

Witam wszystkich! 
Mam problem...Wiem, że nieznajomość prawa nie tłumaczy ale chyba mam przez nią kłopot. Niezdając sobie sprawy z tego, że na nawiezienie ziemi i niwelację terenu potrzebne jest pozwolenie dokonałam tego procederu nielegalnie : ((( Uświadomił mi to dopiero sąsiad. Jestem przerażona. Chciałabym jakoś zalegalizować to co zrobiłam, ale w powiecie usłyszałam, że uzyskanie pozwolenia na podniesienie terenu to trudna sprawa i oni sami niewiedzą co ja do tego potrzebuję. Wiem, że konieczna jest ekspertyza, projekt podniesienia itd. ale do kogo mam się po to zwrócić?  Czy ktoś z Was organizował sobie pozwolenie na podniesienie terenu? Mój powiat słynie z urzędniczej - jakby to delikatnie powiedzieć - DOKŁADNOŚCI...

----------

Diana 
czy podniosłas teren nie mając planu zagospodarowania działki ?
czy zmieniłaś warunki wodno - prawne ?
czyli czy zaczełaś odprowadzać wode po podniesieniu własnej działki na działkę sąsiada ?

----------


## Diana

Mam plan zagospodarowania działki ale on nie przewiduje tego podniesienia. Ponieważ na naszej działce i działkach kilku sąsiadów stała wiosną woda postanowiliśmy się podniesć do poziomu drogi. Kilka osób - tak jak ja - już to zrobiło bez pozwolenia. Moje podniesienie nie powoduje więc zalewania sąsiadów. Kiedy jednak dowiedzialam się, że uprawiamy samowolkę przestraszyłam się i chciałabym to jakoś zalegalizować, zrobić wszystko co do tego jest potrzebne. Boję się jednak odmowy urzędu, gdyż w naszym przypadku to podniesienie było koniecznością. Nie wiem kto mógłby ocenić czy zmieniłam warunki wodno-prawne. Zastanawiam się też czy to jest ścigane z urzędu i kto może mnie zaskarżyć...Ojej ale się wkopałam..  :sad:

----------


## damiang

Podniesienie terenu nie podpada pod prawo budowlane tylko prawo wodne.
Jeżeli nie spowoduje to zmiany stosunków wodnych, czyli np. spływania wody do sąsiada to raczej nie mają się do czego przyczepić.
Natomiast gdyby woda zaczęła spływać do sąsiada, to chyba wystarczy jakieś pismo z jego zgodą dać do starostwa (gdybam na podstawie ustawy).

----------


## nurni

U nas wszyscy podnoszą i nikt o żadne pozwolenia się nie pyta. Ja też podniosłem o ok. 70 cm pytać nie zamierzałem i nie zamierzam. A jak drogę robili i jest 30 cm nad poziomem wszystkich działek to jest w porządku??? Przecież oczywiste jest, że tylko debil zbuduje dom i zachowa teren niżej niż poziom drogi.
Tam gdzie o czymś może zadecydować urzędnik zaczynają się schody i otwarta rączka pod stołem (wiadomo po co   :cool:   :Evil:  ). A jak się nie da to nie da rady najczęściej nic załatwić. Taki sposób załatwiania spraw to ja mam w poważaniu. Nie pamiętam w czyim to dzienniku, ktoś się zapytał o pozwolenie wycięcia drzew na placu z pozwoleniem na budowę. Ooooo i się zaczęła jazda. Teraz sam pisze, że lepiej było wszystkich olać i zrobić tak jak było w pozwoleniu - czyli wyciąć pod dom.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mimi31

A ja nie dość że nie będę nikogo pytał o pozwolenie, to jeszcze będę żądał od kopalni zwrotu poniesionych kosztów, ponieważ mieszkam na terenach górniczych i cały teren upadł "dzięki" działalności wydobywczej kopalni. W kosztorysie dodatkowych zabezpieczeń fundamentów będzie ujęte również nadsypanie działki.

----------


## Pawson

Diana: 
dla ciebie istotne jest czy twoi najblizsi sasiedzi sa podniesieni czy nie. 

Jesli ktoras z dzialek graniczacych z toba jest teraz nizej od twojej to jej wlasciciel bedzie przez ciebie regularnie zalewany i moze pisac na ciebie donosy do nadzoru budowlanego, czy urzedu miasta/gminy i ci napsuc krwi wtedy bedziesz musiala robic murek oporowy na granicy z nim zeby woda od ciebie do niego nie splywala. 
Jesli natomiast wszyscy dookola juz sie podniesli i ty w srodku podnioslas teren jako ostatnia to nie ma problemu. (oczywiscie nalezy im "podziekowac"  za to ze dzieki ich nasypywaniu mielas co roku "basenik" na dzialce  :sad:  

Inna sprawa z droga. NIE WOLNO ci odprowadzac wody z dzialki na droge - no chyba ze masz kanalizacje w drodze. Czyli jesli masz wyzej niz droga lub splyw w strone drogi to moze cie za to gmina scignac. 

TAk czy siak nic nie rob dopoki sie ktos do ciebie nie przyczepi. 

OGOLNIE wszystko zalezy od tego jak plynie woda po deszczach... jesli plynie od ciebie do kogos to jest problem.. jesli zostaje u ciebie to wszystko OK.

----------


## anpi

> Nie pamiętam w czyim to dzienniku, ktoś się zapytał o pozwolenie wycięcia drzew na placu z pozwoleniem na budowę. Ooooo i się zaczęła jazda. Teraz sam pisze, że lepiej było wszystkich olać i zrobić tak jak było w pozwoleniu - czyli wyciąć pod dom.


Nie byłbym taki pewny. W mojej okolicy gość *na własnej działce* wyciął 4 drzewa. Przywalili mu decyzję administracyjną - odszkodowanie ok. 311 tys. zł.

Poczytajcie zresztą sami: http://www.echo-dnia.com.pl/?news=21...acja=2&dzial=1

----------


## nurni

> Nie byłbym taki pewny. W mojej okolicy gość *na własnej działce* wyciął 4 drzewa. Przywalili mu decyzję administracyjną - odszkodowanie ok. 311 tys. zł.
> Poczytajcie zresztą sami: http://www.echo-dnia.com.pl/?news=21...acja=2&dzial=1


*anpi* wszystko trzeba robić z głową. Jak ktoś na oczach wszystkich wycina 100 letniego dęba to OK. Ale jak masz bardzo przeszkadzające Ci drzewo i je wytniesz "po cichu" to mogą na "warstat naskoczyć". Najlepiej wycinać po burzy. Wtedy masz zawsze argument, że drzewo się łamało i musiałeś ze względów bezpieczeństwa. Niestety, na przekór sobie i moralności jako takiej, jestem przeciwnikiem formalizowania z urzędem działań w stylu wycięcie drzewa, podniesienie terenu, itp, itd. Dopuki urzędnicy nie będą działali w moim interesie nie będę ich pytał o nic.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Barti44

Lekko odświeżę  :smile:  bo juz 5 lat minęło od ostatniego postu  :smile: 

A jak wygląda sytuacja, jeżeli chodzi o skarpę, czyli nasyp ziemny? Działki na moim terenie są zdecydowanie nachylone i chcąc zrobić dojazd do swojego garażu musiał bym zrobić skarpę na swoim terenie, ale tuż przy granicy z sąsiadem. Czy ktoś wie co na ten temat mówią przepisy?

Moja skarpa nie zmieni kierunku, którędy ucieka woda z działki po deszczu, bo  spadek zawsze byl w kierunku sąsiada, ja tylko chcę mieć prostą drogę do garażu przy granicy.

----------


## Lucas_

Witam! 

Mam takie pytanie, szukam odpowiedzi po różnych forach, ale dokładnie takiego przypadku jak mój jeszcze nie spotkałem. Chodzi mi o wyrównanie mojej działki do poziomu drogi, zaznaczam, że dom stoi przy drodze. Poziom zero został ustawiony przez geodetę podczas wytyczania właśnie na wysokość drogi - chociaż nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie, bo się na tym nie znam. Działkę mam obniżoną w stosunku do drogi o ok. 80cm i zacząłem ją wyrównywać oczywiście nawożeniem ziemi. Pozwolenie na budowę oczywiście mam i dom już też stoi  wstanie surowym. Problem zaczął się wtedy gdy sąsiad mieszkający  cztery działki za mną i to nawet nie w moim pasie twierdzi, że nawiozłem ziemię niezgodnie z prawem wodnym i teraz mi grozi. Teren na jakim stoi mój dom był najniżej położony i zawsze przy większych opadach stała tam woda, dlatego wyrównuję do poziomu drogi. Oczywiście fosa przy jakiej stoi działka jest drożna oraz dreny jakie znajdują się na mojej działce również są drożne. Moje pytanie więc brzmi, czy coś mi teraz grozi? Słyszałem, że jeśli zmienia się przepływ wody to jest problem. Ale woda spływając  mnie nie zaleje, ale może pojawić się na działce za mną, która też jest moja! Dreny były czyszczone przed kopaniem fundamentów , więc jak to jest? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź bo nigdzie nie mogę uzyskać pomocy. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Phant0mas

*Lucas_* Pare tematow nizej jest temat *podniesienie terenu - sprzeciw sasiada* Moze tam cos znajdziesz

----------


## Lucas_

> *Lucas_* Pare tematow nizej jest temat *podniesienie terenu - sprzeciw sasiada* Moze tam cos znajdziesz



Dziękuję za pomoc, mam nadzieję że tam coś znajdę, bo dość ten temat mnie męczy. Chcę jedynie wyrównać teren a i tak mam problemy. 

Dziękuje  :smile:

----------


## yokasta

Ja też mam pytanie. Nasza działka ma 35 a, jest o metr niżej niż droga, jest za duża, żeby cała powiększać o metr, zwłaszcza, że warunki nie pozwoliły na jakieś mega wysokie wybudowanie domu. Ale do rzeczy. Chcemy na pewno wyrównać teren przed domem - na równi z drogą, żeby po środku dojazdu do garażu nie robiła się "niecka" z wodą i to samo dotyczy ścieżki do drzwi wejściowych. Im bliżej brzegu działki tym niżej (mamy tylko jednego sąsiada, który jest też wyżej od nas, sąsiedzi po drugiej stronie drogi są jeszcze wyżej niż droga). 

Reszta działki będzie odpowiednio zbronowana itd., wyrównana i już na wiosnę pojawią się tam pierwsze rośliny (ze względu na glinę wszechobecną, do każdej rośliny ziemia będzie odpowiednio przygotowywana).

Czy w takiej sytuacji warto zgłaszać gdzieś podniesienie, jeśli dotyczy to tylko wykonania terenu przed domem i wyrównania pod ogrodzenie od strony drogi?
Na granicy działki znajduje się rów (nie związany z warunkami wodnymi ani ściekowymi, po prostu wycięliśmy tam stare krzaki - z pozwoleniem i powstał rów..). Ten też chcielibyśmy wyrównać, niestety to się musi odbyć ze spadkiem w naszą stronę.

Ktoś wcześniej pisal, że tylko debil wybuduje się niżej niż droga. Tylko koszt podniesienia terenu 35arów jest spory, a i z pozwoleniem mogłyby być kłopoty.

----------

